# P.F.HEERING.



## bermuda bottles (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is another p.f.heering bottle found recently with shoulder seal.the base has KOBENHAVN embosed in it.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 26, 2007)

pic of base.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice find. I have always like the ring embossed bottom bottles.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks "capsoda" i'll keep looking for more,wish there was more time in the day[]


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet bottles! P.F. Herring was a Danish distillery, started in 1818. Kobenhavn is the Danish spelling for Copenhagen, the capitol city of Denmark. Here is a link to an excellent page on PF Herring bottles:

http://home.worldonline.dk/isl17568/Ribbonsealed/heeringarticle.htm


----------



## treasurekidd (Mar 3, 2007)

Duh, I see someone beat me to that link in another post. Oh well, I tried!


----------



## DanishBottles (Jun 24, 2012)

Updated my website....
 Here is the new link:
 http://www.danish-bottles.dk/ribbonsealed.htm

 All the best
 Vagn


----------



## stumpknocker (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow those are just awesome. I actually had no idea that there were that many Ribbon sealed bottles.


----------

